# BUg REPORT: PIP window shown under guide menu



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

Minor bug.


1) watch live sd or hd show
2) hit PIP to show pip window
3) hit search button. You'll see the pip window under the graphics. This does not occur if you hit the guide or dvr button.

Boot V: 120B
Flash V: F051
SW V: L142
Dish 500/300 DP34.


----------

